
Heyzap (YC W09) Explains How It Is Bringing Social Games to the Web - dwynings
http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2010/03/26/heyzap-explains-how-it-is-bringing-social-games-to-the-web/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+InsideSocialGames+%28Inside+Social+Games%29
======
jakarta
I am pretty excited to see how their distribution system works out -- being
able to get racing games on NASCAR.com and so on is probably a real help to
developers who want to diversify away from so much reliance on Facebook. I
remember Mark Pincus remarking that whenever Facebook changes something he has
to worry.

